# Cemlyn Beach Anglesey



## MidAgeTravellers (Jul 24, 2010)

If anybody wants an idylic spot go for Cemlyn. I do not normally share spots and is a bit far for me to go there again but if you are stuck for ideas - pay a visit. Signs says no overnight stays but nobody checks after 7pm as the palce is unmanned and remote anyway from anywhere. If you see the Police arriving - do not panic, they are power station security patrols and will not bother you, unless they stop and chat - they did once but moved on. Probably just weighing me up to check I was not Osama come back from the dead. Enjoy......


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you see the Artic Turns nesting on the Island in the lagoon?
Fly up from the Antartic every year. Amazing.
Apparently the number of chicks went down in recent years till they discovered that the Herons were eating them. Not as dumb as they look.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We had a static van for 20 years just down the road, your mention of it has brought by many happy memories. 

~Excellent beach for children  

Keep threatening to go back but never make it. 

Mandy


----------



## MidAgeTravellers (Jul 24, 2010)

*Roseate Terns*

yes well known spot for terns but I managed to see some Roseate Terns - not that common.


----------

